# Sound in a DC locomotive? ...not DCC



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm making a gift of a Proto 2k SantaFe E6 A & B unit loco to a friend of mine who is considering getting into the hobby. It is a straight DC loco with a powered A-unit and a dummy B-unit.

I would like to add sound into it, and thought of placing a nice big spearker in the dummy B-unit and using a 'sound only' decoder. i purchased a couple of most recent MRC 'sound only' decoders item #0001867 . But I've now been told that these decoders can NOT be operated in the DC mode....they require DCC. Is that true?

Another gentleman has suggested that an older product (obsolete?) of MRC might work, item #001001 .

So my question is can I get the sounds in this loco that runs on DC with MRC products? Can the newer 'sound only' decoder' be made to work like the older one?

Or is there some other manufacturer of a sound only decoder for use in DC mode?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the link does not tell if it will work in DC. Assuming it is like Soundtraxx Tsunami line it should work in DCC and DC mode. Why don't you just convert the entire loco into DCC for him? DCC engines can run in DC mode as well.


----------



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not so sure that Tsunami decoders are 'dual mode' ??

I was hoping to avoid the expense of a hi-end, dual mode decoder added to these non-sound, non DCC engines.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got a Tsunami sound decoder and they do work in DC mode. I think you would be okay getting the MRC you want to get.


----------

